# What's the BEST Monitor for editing? What do YOU use? I welcome all feedback! Thanks!



## Drew1992 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a laptop I purchased for editing(yeah, I know, stupid idea) about 3 months ago and I have found it impossible to edit with due to the screen angle, etc. I should have done my research before buying. I admit, I am a newbie!
So, in starting my research of monitors for editing, I am posting this in hopes of some feedback.
What do YOU use? Screen Size? What monitors have you used that do NOT do the job? 
I plan to purchase a new monitor very soon and want to make a good choice this time around. I am hoping to spend less than $500 on a new monitor.

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2011)

Computer displays, or thin film transistor liquid crystal displays (TFT-LCD) have 3 main display technologies:
Twisted Nematic (TN). The least expensive.
Patterned Vertical Alignment (PVA) Next more costly
In-Plane Switching (IPS) The type best used for image editing
Dell makes some reasonably priced IPS displays (UltraSharp). A top quality IPS display will cost somewhere in excess of $5000. What is your budget? Monitors | Dell

I use a dual monitor set-up so my image editing tool/work pallets are on the secondary display and not taking up valuable image display screen real estate on the primary display I use for editing.
Consequently I use a Dell 2209W (22") IPS display set to 1600x1200 px for editing, and a secondary 19" Dell TN display. I also use a pen tablet for editing (and web surfing) instead of a mouse. You may also want to note my graphics card allows the use of OpenGL and Photoshop uses some of the GPU memory for rendering. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL


----------



## Rocan (Apr 12, 2011)

quite simply you dont need the best if your just starting off. Heck, i can produce high quality images using my iMac display (which is admittedly, pretty good). 

best thing to do for now is invest your money in a good display calibrator. a good display is sh*t if its not calibrated properly IMHO


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2011)

The best is the Eizo Coloredge CG275W  You can pick one up here when they are available.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 12, 2011)

I think a Wacom Cintiq is hard to beat for photo editing.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks KmH for your feedback! I took notes! Thanks!


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Rocan  Actually, I purchased the Spyder 3 Elite and attempted to calibrate (studio match) an LCD Screen/T.V. with my laptop. I just couldn't get it close enough after several tries. That's why I am asking for input on monitors. I need something better to work with and calibrate after purchasing it, of course. Thanks again for sharing your feedback


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Helen! I'll do some research on it.  Appreciate your feedback


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback Gryphonslair99. I have heard that the Eizo is pretty expensive! Ouch! Not sure that I can swing that! But, yes, I have also heard great things about the Eizo. Too bad I don't have a stash of cash somewhere to invest in one   I gfuess I should have posted my budget in my original post. I am hoping to spend less that $500 on a new monitor.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 13, 2011)

Once you got your display technology selected the differences come in a lot of processing features as well as standard size / resolution. 

For instance the thing that sets an IPS display like the NEC Multisync 2690WUXi (which is what I use and recommend should you have loads of cash  ) apart from a bottom of the line Dell IPS display is, wider gamut, backlight correction which ensures that the display background is evenly lit, and a 12bit Colour LookUp Table (LUT). These are important for seeking the perfect picture. Colour lookup tables are especially important if you have that extra dollar and a calibrator as they allow you to calibrate a display without negatively affecting the quality of the output (as opposed to video card correction curves). Display gamut is also a great thing for photography as cameras can capture a more pure set of colours than the standard displays can display, and printers can often print these colours too. 

The two problems are a) the law of diminishing returns meaning video card correction looks pretty damn good already, and there's really little value in working with wide gamuts unless you make really high quality prints of your work, and b) these displays are designed for the purpose of editing. They are thick and heavy and don't look anywhere near as cool in a designer home, IPS displays in general have a slow refresh rate compared to other technologies making them potentially uncomfortable for gaming or movies if you're really sensitive, and wide gamuts .... well lets just say I don't recommend them to anyone who likes a normal looking computer as you start needing special software to see colours correctly. For instance Internet Explorer, Windows Picture Viewer, Office, even Adobe Dreamweaver aren't monitor gamut aware meaning that they display colours overly saturated. Actually to go one step further if you have a web design company DON'T get a wide gamut monitor. 

So there's a lot to consider but ultimately it comes down to how much money you want to spend, and how specific your application of photography can be. You run a photo studio I highly suggest the Eizo above, or the NEC. If you have a home computer where you do all sorts of things maybe start looking at the cheaper ones. Afterall that leaves more money for camera gear


----------



## Helen B (Apr 13, 2011)

The http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=320-8277 Dell U2410 just fits in your budget.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks again Helen, I'll check that out as well.


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Garbz for your great input 
I have a budget of $500. So, it looks like the more i spend, the better quality I get. The less, the lesser quality. 
I do plan on making really high quality prints, so of course, I want the best. Looks like I have a decision to make.
Do you know if there is a "middle of the road" IPS display that does have wider gamut, backlight correction, and a 12bit Colour LookUp Table? Just wondering....
Thanks again so very much for taking the time to educate me. I need it!


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have researched the DELL U2410. Seems to be a good monitor according to the reviews.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 14, 2011)

No you're looking at either painfully small screensizes / resolutions to get those features at $500. The Dell is definitely a good option. Don't be dishearted though. As I mentioned the law of diminishing returns is at play here. Your prints won't care what monitor you have, just that you can print off a wider colour range and that the print won't be perfectly comparable to the screen. Definitely not the end of the world, in fact it's probably not even going to matter.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 14, 2011)

The U2410 has a 10-bit interface (which needs a 10-bit graphics card to utilise - it is backwards compatible) and a 12-bit LUT. You can limit the gamut to sRGB if you wish. We have a couple among all the Apple screens in our art department, and everyone likes them for the good quality/price ratio.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Garbz (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow. Sorry I was thinking about its baby brother the U2310 which I have at work. The U2410 looks stunning on paper for the price!


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks again Garbz!


----------



## Drew1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks again Helen, I plan to look at that one as well.


----------



## mpaganuc (Jan 30, 2012)

Apple Tunderbolt connected to Macbook pro, amazing monitor. Resolution 2560 1440, very accuracy color rendition.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 30, 2012)

mpaganuc said:


> Apple Tunderbolt connected to Macbook pro, amazing monitor. Resolution 2560 1440, very accuracy color rendition.



+1 I love my Thunderbolt monitor


----------



## Garbz (Feb 1, 2012)

I think after 8 months if the OP was going to buy a new monitor he would have done so by now.


----------



## webrotate360 (Feb 3, 2012)

Also voting for Dell U2410 and its older cousin 2407WFP which some retailers still carry (I personally like 2407 better). Last time I looked into it, folks suggested to get the ones made in Mexico as there were issues reported with these monitors coming from elsewhere.


----------



## fotorobot (Feb 18, 2012)

I think, that the best monitor with resolution is iMac. But its not just "monitor"


----------

